# KG to Nuggets?



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

What would you think of sending K-Mart, Camby, JR Smith for KG? anyone?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> What would you think of sending K-Mart, Camby, JR Smith for KG? anyone?


:lol: come on dude


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know, I've got a good feeling about Kenyon this year, and KG's not getting any younger, plus... of friggin course we'd do that, are you kidding me!?


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

If the nuggets have any chance of getting KG that would be excellent KG,Iverson,and Carmelo Anthony on the same squad would be off the hook nothing against K-mart but what team would'nt like to have Garnett on their team?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> I don't know, I've got a good feeling about Kenyon this year, and KG's not getting any younger, plus... of friggin course we'd do that, are you kidding me!?


That's the same with me, I have a good feeling about Kenyon this season, I think he will have a decent season....


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

15 and 9 for KMart this year.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> 15 and 9 for KMart this year.


24 and 11 for KG...exactly.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Allowing KG to move to another team within the NW Division is beyond me.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

no way would Minnesota do this, if they are moving KG anywhere they would like to move him out of the Western Conference, or at least out of the same division.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya, I think you guys can squash this idea/rumor/dream now. If Minn. trades KG, they'll want young guys and draft picks... not 2 old guys (1 with a bad contract) who have injury issues and an over rated JR Smith.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

On Minny's side your getting alot of salary injury prone players, and no real young talent in return, J.R's overrated and they have Brewer and Foye at that position.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's a scenario that I'm sure will generate some strong rejections, but why wouldn't Denver consider...

Carmelo Anthony and Kenyon Martin for Kevin Garnett and Randy Foye?

Anthony is obviously one of the league's greatest young studs of the present and future. He also doesn't strike me as the kind of player who carries a team to a title. He's a wing player who's essentially a scorer. Not a great playmaker or rebounder. He's becoming more well-rounded, but not an all-world defender. And his trade value is huge right now.

Garnett is more of a difference-maker. He's not as big a scorer, but his rebounding, defense, and passing are huge. He's likely to be comfortable as the #2 guy on offense. He and Iverson both know they have a lot to prove, and a closing window within which to prove it. 

As for Minnesota, their leverage is decreasing and everyone knows it. I haven't heard of a better deal for them than one of the league's brightest young (and most marketable) stars. Anthony is a bit combustible, but that trait is part of what helps him put butts in seats. The 'Wolves are going nowhere anytime fast, and Anthony would still be in prime form when they're ready to make some real noise 3-4 years from now. 

Kenyon is part of the deal because he'd be rendundant on the Nuggets, and his salary makes the numbers work. In Foye, Denver gets a potential young star in return. 

The Nuggets could then field a lineup of...

C-Camby/Nene
PF-Garnett/Nene
SF-Diawara/cheapo free agent/Najera/your mother's garden hose
SG-Smith/Foye
PG-Iverson/Foye/Atkins

Some observations:

A) The three key players are on the dark side of 30...but all competitive hustle players who are driven to win.
B) The team has a glaring hole at SF...but that's honestly the best position at which to have a glaring hole. They don't need to find much in free agency to patch it well enough, and Garnett can play spot minutes there as needed.
C) Nene can still plan on playing starter-level minutes. He'll be the first big off the bench, and the team will want to keep Camby fresh for the playoffs.
D) Some on this board may be ready to jettison J.R. Smith. I think the team needs him here. He's still the guy who averaged 15 ppg and emerged as their best outside shooter last season before injuries and Brawlgate struck. Unless Karl has overly damaged him, I think he can still step up. 

Okay...ready for the bullets now.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ain't happening.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> 24 and 11 for KG...exactly.


Kmart 15 9 I have a good feeling about him also...
Camby 10 13 Rebounding machine. DPOY. 'nuff said.
JR 15 2 Nuggets Only legitimate 3 points threat.

24 and 11 for 40 and 24? I wouldn't do it.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

TheTruth34 said:


> What would you think of sending K-Mart, Camby, JR Smith for KG? anyone?


Wow your way off man...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jericho said:


> Here's a scenario that I'm sure will generate some strong rejections, but why wouldn't Denver consider...
> 
> Carmelo Anthony and Kenyon Martin for Kevin Garnett and Randy Foye?
> 
> ...


obviously in the realm of the least likely trades to happen but a pretty cool thought, i think foye and brewer might swap places to fill up denvers starting line up and minny builds around foye/anthony.
the nuggets are better off building for the future with nene/melo than they are with iverson though, although i think thats a contending team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

i'd give carmelo and martin for garnett and foye any day of the week. That's a title waiting to happen.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> the nuggets are better off building for the future with nene/melo than they are with iverson though, although i think thats a contending team.


Oh, I agree...I just suspect the Nuggets couldn't get a good deal anytime soon in a trade involving Iverson.


----------

